# What's the difference? ED vs Female Arousal



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Seriously I feel like both are equally debilitating to a sex life so I ask then "what's the difference" in how they should be addressed by the person experiencing the issue? 

Seems to me that both are equally required to address it with vigor


----------



## MysticSoul (Mar 3, 2014)

I think with ED, the man WANTS to have sex, so the drive is there, his equipment is simply not keeping up. So you take an ED pill, and the equipment can hold up to the drive. 

Whereas with LD wives, the drive is simply not there.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i suffured ED for a while because i was taking about a gram a day of both verapamil and lithium carbonate...

but you know what? we still had sex. when i couldn't perform, out came the toys. 

living in a sexless marriage is worse in my opinion.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been LD, meaning low desire to become aroused and I've had a few times when I wasn't able to be aroused although my desire to be aroused was present. There is a huge difference. 

But you're right Pierre, whichever the case it is; low desire, inability to become aroused, or ED, it must be pursued with vigor.

The problem is with women and low desire... It's very complicated and the vast majority of doctors just don't investigate it well enough because it simply doesn't respond to a pill most time.


----------

